# noise from engine bay



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Glad you figured it out Beaker


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Beaker said:


> So I got home from work today, pulled into the garage, shut the car off and got out. About 5 seconds later, I hear this noise. At first I wasn't sure what is was but then I realize its coming from the car, the engine bay specifically. Popped the hood and it was definitely from under the hood. I looked around a bit to try and figure out what it was. Was about to pull out my cell phone to record it when it slowly faded away. Sounded almost like an alarm. Was a solid tone.
> 
> Has anyone had this happen?
> 
> Edit: Ok just noticed the thread on this down lower. I even searched 'buzzing sound engine bay' and that didn't turn up. If its just a fan or something fine. But this was the first time I've heard it.




Beaker,
If you have never heard this before and feel that it is not normal, I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. They will be able to diagnose your vehicle if there is a problem. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## crazythoughts (Aug 29, 2012)

*Video of Buzzing*



Beaker said:


> Sounded almost like an alarm. Was a solid tone.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Did it sound like this:
> ...


----------

